# Nerviges ruckeln in wow, problem bekannt?



## piccolar (18. März 2009)

He leute,
also mein rechner erstmal:
c2d 2.1 ghz
4gb ram
geforce 8800gtx

sollte durchaus für wow ausreicehn (lol?)

naja was soll ich sagen, ich stelle manchmal leichte frame einbrüche fest, v.a. wenn ich durch die gegend reite und dabei die kamera drehe. es ist so, dass die frames von absolut flüssigen 60 auf unter 40 einbrechen. ich weiss einfach nicht woran das liegen soll.
Dazu kommt noch das die auflösung keine rolle zu spielen scheint. auch die anderen hardware einstellungen bewirken so gut wie gar nichts.

haben andere leute hier das gleiche problem oder kennen eine lösung?


----------



## Needed (18. März 2009)

sei froh das du noch 40 frames hast - andere rennen mit ~10 frames rum =)


----------



## mister.G (18. März 2009)

ich glaub das liegt wohl eher an den servern die laufen ja immer noch nicht so stabil. so wars bei mir zumindest, am anfang hats auch unglaublich geruckelt aber mitlerweile nur noch sehr wenig


----------



## piccolar (18. März 2009)

ja das komische ist, ich hab gerade erst wieder den account erneuert und früher hatteich NIE solche probleme. allerdings sind meine latenzen auch nciht so hoch was wieder dagegen sprechen würde. die latenz ist nie über 100.

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen 24 zoll monitor zuzulegen aber dann wäre das ruckeln ja NOCH übler vermutlich


----------



## Midnighttalker (18. März 2009)

ich hab es auch, vor allem beim plötzlichen wechsel der sichtrichtung hab ich mal 2-3 sekunden Standbilder..


----------



## kakarot1337 (18. März 2009)

hast du vista?

ich vermute es liegt an vista, jeder der das prob hat hat vista aufm pc, ich eingeschlossen.
alle anderen bei denen es wunderbar geht haben 2000 oder xp


----------



## mister.G (18. März 2009)

also ich hab auch vista und bei mir gibt es keine probleme, ich glaube eher weniger das es daran liegt

hast du vll irgendwelche programme unbemerkt im hintergrund laufen?


----------



## jinno (18. März 2009)

hm, hab das Problem auch .. aber auch eigentlich erst seit WotLK ...
In BC hat ich immer konstante 100 fps .. hm .. klar das es weniger geworden ist, so um die 80, aber bei schnellen Kamerabewegungen nach links und rechts immer kurze Standbilder ..


----------



## piccolar (18. März 2009)

ja genau das mein ich, bei schnelen kamerawechseln und in bestimmten blickwinkeln halt , dann brechen die frames ein


----------



## Anuee (18. März 2009)

ich hatte das Problem als ich auf die Aldor noch war vor 2 tagen. Jetzt wo ich auf einem anderen Server bin nicht mehr.

Immer wenn ich die Kamara gedreht habe schnell...passiert das, nu rin Dalaran,Eiskrone  und vorallen Sturmgipfel.

Mein System ist :

Intel Core2Duo E 8400

4 Gb 1066mhz Ram

Ati 4670

Festplatte 500 gb 12U/min 16mb cache

und schatten sind trotzdem ganz unten.

Also schliesse ich daraus das es am Server liegt, oder am neuen Ati Treiber das Problem trat auch erst vor knapp einer woche auf und als ich den Ati Treiber 9.2 neu hatte, habe wieder 9.1 genommen.

Da ich halt zugleich den Server wechselte und den alten Treiber 9.1. wieder raufgepackt habe, gehe ich davon aus.




Aber ich habe ein neues Problem und nutze mal den Thread,vieleicht weiss da wer ne Lösung.

Imme rwenn ich wow starte habe ich nach 5-10 min, 1 Discoonect aber dann läuft alle snormal, aber warum habe ich immer 1 Disconnct?


----------



## Kankru (18. März 2009)

piccolar schrieb:


> c2d 2.1 ghz
> 4gb ram
> geforce 8800gtx



Das gleiche System habe ich bei meinen Eltern aufgebaut, musst ein wenig runter stellen, WoW Grafiken sind nun mal besser geworden, Schattenqualität auf niedrig sollte eigentlich ausreichen!

Bei mir zu Hause habe ich ein besseres System stehen, der Unterschied ist immens.
Ab dem neuen Patch würd ich ein wenig rumprobieren!
Einige Sachen fallen gar nicht auf, wenn sie nicht da sind, spiel einfach lieber mit dem Oldschool-Schatten! =)

MfG


----------



## Mixaria (18. März 2009)

also ich hatte das gleiche prob, hatte mir aber vorher 2 addons runtergeladen- einmal den epicMusicPlayer und eins was wenn ich reiten will ein random mount beschwört.
hab die dinger wieder runtergeschmissen und schwupps gings wieder.

vielleicht ma addons checken weil am system scheints ja net zu liegen.... und wenn das nix hilft liegt es wohl wirklich an blizz :S


----------



## piccolar (19. März 2009)

habe nur den questhelper als add on installtalso add ons können auch nicht der grund sein


----------



## Stonies (19. März 2009)

Habe das selbe pro, auch erst seit wotlk.
Renne konstant mit 10-20 frames rum, in 25er instanzen brech ich im kampf auf 3 frames ein, also spass ist was anderes ._.


----------



## Blooddrainer (19. März 2009)

Midnighttalker schrieb:


> ich hab es auch, vor allem beim plötzlichen wechsel der sichtrichtung hab ich mal 2-3 sekunden Standbilder..



jo genau sowas habe ich auch , und mein rechner sollte wowo auch aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. März 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> nu rin Dalaran,Eiskrone  und vorallen Sturmgipfel.



Dalaran ist halt stark übervölkert, zudem stark detailliert, was dem Rechner meistens das letzte ab verlangt. 

Eiskrone sowie Sturmgipfel sind die momentanen Hochburgen des sog. Serverphasings. Sprich, viele Spieler, die noch nicht soweit gequestet haben, sehen nicht das, was du siehst, so wie du die Spieler nicht siehst.
Gerade in dem Gebiet für die Dailys von den Söhnen Hodirs ruckelt es bei mir mehr als stark, sobald ich das Gebiet verlasse, ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Deswegen hat dir der Serverwechsel wahrscheinlich auch geholfen, weil da entweder nicht so viele Spieler sind, die das Serverphasing bereits beginnen oder in den entsprechenden Gebieten sind.
Reine Theorie, aber das Beste, was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## fakt0r (19. März 2009)

Also das mit den Standbilder habe ich auch, muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass habe ich erst seitdem ich meinen PC mit Wireless LAN verbunden habe. Benutzte auch Vista und habe ebenfalls eine 8800 GTX etc... also daran sollte es wohl kaum liegen, daher bemängel ich bei mir die Wireless LAN Internet Verbindung. Leider weiss ich aber auch nicht wie ich das genau einstellen kann, gibt es dafür vielleicht irgendwo "optimierungs einstellungen"?


----------



## Krebskolonist (19. März 2009)

Moinsen,

ich kann dazu nur sagen das ig sogut wie nie probleme hab meist hab ich durchweg 60 FPS gestern und vorgestern hatte ig das erste ma standbild für 3-6sek aber dann lief es wie gewohnt weiter.
Ich werde nur bei Obsi 3d edes mal gekickt aber das liegt sicher am Internet.

Wo ich noch farmen war und ich mich schnell gedreht hab da is mir imma so ein kleiner ruckler aufgefalln aber nu geh ich ja net farmen da merk ich das net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein system 

Inter Quad Core 6600 4x2,4 ghz
4 GB Ram 
GF 8800 GTS G92
Vista 64 bit

22 Zoll Flachbild von LG

was ich vergessen hab.

Ich hab die Grafik so hoch wie es geht eingestellt im Game dann noch bissel Gras und andere sachen hochgedreht" Grafik Optimeren " und bei der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung habsch Anisotrope Filter auf 8 und Antialiasing Erweitert auf 4 dann läuft es sehr gut bei Maly und anderen Bossen hab ich nie Probleme genaus so wenig wie Dalaran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebock (19. März 2009)

die haben doch mit wotlk die grafik verbessert...
mehr nebel un schatten un so zeugs ... daran wirds wohl liegen dass es seitdem eingebrochen is...
kanst ja mal alles wieder ohne die schatten spielen dann wirds denk cih net ruckeln


----------



## ayanamiie (19. März 2009)

Also hab das seid ner woche ca das mein wow sich kurz aufhängt mal paarsekd manchmal biszu30sekunden auch wärend des raidens framezahlen brechen uhrplötzlichein wobei ich vorher nie probleme hatte


Amd athlon x2 3,1ghz dualcore
ati radeon 4650 1024mb ddr2
4gb 800mgz dualchannel speicher 
320gb festplatte maxtor

Betriebssystem xp


Wärend 25iger raids ansich konstant 25-40frames geht nen bischen runter beim bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clandaries (19. März 2009)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass so eine Karte die Grafik berechnen muss und aufbauen muss? Die Karte berechnet auch nur das, was Ihr auf Eurem Monitor seht, oder meint Ihr tätsächlich, die komplette Grafik von WoW wird auf dem Arbeitsspeicher der karte abgelegt? Klar man, meine Karte hat 1TB (Terrabyte) Arbeitsspeicher^^
Wenn Ihr nun nach links oder rechts dreht, ist das normal, dass es kurz ruckelt, das wäre so als ob jemand von Euch verlangt, ohne nachzudenken die Wurzel, aus 176316437891324, mit 50 Stellen hinter dem Komma, rechnen müsstet.
Es liegt nicht an den Servern, die Server haben null mit Euren Frames zu tun, einzig und alleine Euer System und nichts anderes. Und für alle die meinen WoW sei nicht abspruchsvoll, schonmal alles voll hochgedreht, und in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung alles hochgedreht? WoW ist anspruchsvoller geworden, als so manch ein neuer 3D-Shooter !!

BtW, mein System :

Core2Duo E8500 3,16GHz @ 3,61GHz
4GB OCZ ReaperX HPC 1066
EVGA nForce 780i SLI FTW (For the Win)
*2x XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition im SLI (eine Karte kommt heftig nahe an die GTX280 ran)*

Glaubt es oder nicht, aber auch damit ruckelt es bei mir ab und zu !!


----------



## Japuzzo (19. März 2009)

also bei mir ruckelt es nur wenn besonders viele in der umgebung sind oder die schatten hoch sind in den östlichen königreich und so ruckelt es nie


----------



## Slarianox (19. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage, Kommt das Ruckeln erst nach Längerer zeit des On seins, oder sofort am anfang?? wenn ja könnte es an deinen Addons liegen, die Verbrauchen Auf die Dauer Ramspeicher (je nach Addons ziemlich viel in einer Stunde) das is aber kein Problem, ich habe Bemerkt das man mitm Addon Titanpanel den speicher Manuel im Spiel selbst reinigen kann. 
Ansonsten kann ich leider auch ned Helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krebskolonist (19. März 2009)

Das sich WOW aufhängt liegt sicher net daran das der Ram voll is.

Ich wollte vor zwei Tagen Obsi raiden und da wo der Portstein ist habsch auf meine Leute gewartet bis alle da warn.

Bin ein bissel rumgesprungen naja viel hab ich net gemacht und viel hab ich auch net gesehn und war grad ein paar Minuten on man kann aus dem Raum nur ein bissel rausschaun auch net weit kennt sicher jeda.

Dann hat sich das Spiel wie ayanamiie beschrieben hat fast 30sek bei mir vieleicht 20sek aufgehangen. Ich weiß das bei mir kaum im Hintergrund was läuft naja kann man nix machen.
Vieleicht sollte ich mal den neuen GrafikTreiber draufhaun. Wenn es sich net im Raid aufhängt solang geht das ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viel erfolg euch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

Clandaries das ist doch sowas von Mist was du da von dir gibst. Bei dir ruckelt es nicht, sondern du hast Lags. Das liegt sehr wohl am Server, und die Grafik von WoW ist und bleibt *ALT*. Klar, sie wurde über die Jahre erweitert und "schöner" gemacht. "Verbessert" - dieses Wort benutz ich bewusst nicht, da sie schlichtweg schlechter wurde. Schöner ja, besser nein. Es läuft einfach abnormal langsam für das was es bietet.

Naja, sowas ist man ja von den Comments aus dem WoW-Bereich gewohnt...


----------



## Wagga (19. März 2009)

ich habe z.b.: In Heulender Fjord ca. 60-80 FPS.
Auf dem Desktop, siehe SysP.
Oder Siginfo-Liveanzeige!!!


----------



## eMJay (19. März 2009)

Also ich habe das Prob auch aber nur auf einem meiner 2 Rechner:

Rechner 1:
Siehe Signatur (4GB 1066 DDR2 RAM)

Rechner 2:
Intel E8400
4GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM
ASUS P5Q Pro
Identische Grafikkarte


Rechner 1 hat das Problem 
Rechner 2 nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rechner stehen Nebeneinander beide haben WIN XP SP3 hängen am selben Switch usw. Das einizge was mir da in den Sinn kommt ist dass die AMD Rechner nicht mehr wirklich mit einem Intel mitkommen. Und da das Problem ist.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass BEIDE deine CPUs mehr als genügend Power für WoW haben. An der CPU liegt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## eMJay (19. März 2009)

Da muss aber irgendwo die ursache sein.

Schon allein im 3D Mark hab ich mit dem Rechner 1 ca. 1500 Punkte weiniger.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

Das liegt aber daran, dass der AMD schlichtweg langsamer als der Intel ist, das ist also normal.

1. hat er viel (!) weniger Cache als der Intel, und 2. einen geringeren Takt.

Für WoW ist aber selbst der AMD mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## eMJay (19. März 2009)

Habe meinen alten 5000+ Black von 2,6 auf 3,0 übertaktet da hab ich gerade mal 700 Punkte mehr gehabt (10000) und in WoW wurde es zwar etwas besser aber nicht wirklich das was ich mir erhofft hab.
Der 7750 läuft mit 2,7 und ist besser als der alte auf 3,0 Ghz.
Also liegt es doch an den CPU´s wie ich es gesagt hab. Auch wenn es nur an dem Cache liegt.


----------



## neo1986 (19. März 2009)

40 is doch gut


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. März 2009)

Hmm Zu BC Zeiten (Bt) Hatte Ich trotz schlechterer Grafikkarte (Geforce Fx5200 ^^) Immer mehr als 30 Fps

Heut hab Ich ne Gt 6600 und hab in Naxx 25 stellenweise 3 Fps .. Als Heiler ist das echt be"scheiden" ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Also mit dem Addon ham die echt Murks gemacht was die Cpu und Grafikauslastung angeht


Was mir auch aufgefallen ist .. Oder Ich spinne .. Dieser Tod und Verfall Effekt der Dks, kann das sein das der die Fps total runterzieht ?


----------



## eMJay (20. März 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist .. Oder Ich spinne .. Dieser Tod und Verfall Effekt der Dks, kann das sein das der die Fps total runterzieht ?



Die 6600GT ist ja schon mindestens 4 Jahre alt.

Versuche einfach mal die Zauberdetails runter zuschrauben.

Dazu kann ich aus erfahrung sagen dass die 6000 und 7000 Serie sehr anfählig auf Nebel efekte in WoW ist. Und bei Tod und Verfall steigt so leichter roter Nebel auf.


----------



## poTTo (20. März 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist .. Oder Ich spinne .. Dieser Tod und Verfall Effekt der Dks, kann das sein das der die Fps total runterzieht ?




tut er wirklich, vor allem bei zu schwacher Hardware! Anfangs wurde im RAID gemeckert ich solle das sein lassen, jaor bis sich 4 Leute neue Hardware kaufen mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Effetk wurd aus der Beta heraus schon genervt, es waren mal 12 Hände die aus dem Boden kamen, jetzt nur noch 4 glaub ich.


----------



## hexehexe (20. März 2009)

Mail*Hallo zusammen...
ich habe mir so einige beiträge durchgelesen und muss feststellen das ihr alle besser bedient seid als ich ^^
ich spiele seid ca 1 1/2 jahren wow und bei mir ist das problem das ich weder skype noch ts nebenbei nutzen kann ... 
weil sonst mein pc einfach neu started ... dazu kommt denn noch das das spiel immer am stottern ist so das ich eigendlich immer froh bin wenn ich einigermassen gut vorran komme
gruppen quest´s lasse ich meist aus aber nicht weil ich keine gruppe finde sondern weil einfach die reaktionszeit zu lange dauert ... aber wenn ich wiederum in einer höle bzw geschlossenem raum bin läuft es wie geschmiert ... komisch oder ?

einmal war es sogar das ich gar nicht´s machen konnte also wenn ich nen mop angreifen wollte bin ich stetz aus wow geflogen ... es kam noch nicht mal eine fehlermeldung oder sowas ähnliches ... konnte mich denn zwar wieder einloggen aber war dann natürlich tot ... !!!
mir wurde zwar geholfen aber das ist doch mist wenn sowas passiert.

habe zur zeit auch echt keine lust irgendwas in wow zu machen denn irgendwann nervt es einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG​*


----------



## poTTo (20. März 2009)

und was willst du uns nun damit sagen ?!?! Das du Texte formatieren kann [center & blue] und deine Mailaddy vorweg, was solln wir damit nun ?

Also wenn dein System zicken macht und du Hilfe brauchst, dann poste bitte sachlich das Problem und anschließend deine Systemkonfig, aber eine Hilfe zum Thema ist dein Beitrag nciht, eher "mimimi"

#poTTo


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. März 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Die 6600GT ist ja schon mindestens 4 Jahre alt.
> 
> Versuche einfach mal die Zauberdetails runter zuschrauben.
> 
> Dazu kann ich aus erfahrung sagen dass die 6000 und 7000 Serie sehr anfählig auf Nebel efekte in WoW ist. Und bei Tod und Verfall steigt so leichter roter Nebel auf.





Ich hab alle Details  runtergeschraubt ^^

Ja Ich weiß mit ner neuen Grafikkarte wäre das alles kein Problem dafür hab Ich aber nicht die kohle :/ Geschweige denn Kohle für komplett neue Hardware 

@Potto Danke also bild Ich mir das nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo .. Kein Dk mehr im Raid dabei haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spaß


----------

